# Free to DFWAPC members



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm shutting down my 90 gallon tank for now to cut electric bill while I'm unemployed. I have posted up my plants for sale but I just wanted to remind DFWAPC members, in accordance to our bylaws, my plants are free to any confirmed DFWAPC member. Since I don't commute, I will have to ship which isn't expensive. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=87533


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what type of fore-ground's do you have?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

marsilea minuta


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you aren't familiar with _Marsilea_, it is a great plant! I got a start from Robert several years ago, and it has become one of my favorites. It is slow growing, but it will make a very pretty, short ground cover even in low light and without CO2.

Robert, good luck with your sale.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does it take high temp. okay?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had my tank get warm from ac issue last year and didn't see any problems.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I'll how a sprinkle or two does in one of the tanks. you going to be at the meeting?


----------

